# Long Break Away & Drama Dog



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Soon after my last post Melasa was sent to the school to start official service dog/autism dog training.

She failed and I was told to try 6 months later when she settled better and reapply basic obedience.

Try two she failed SPECTACULARLY. She cannot pass CGC to advance to the other school.
They say her rank drive is through the roof and also asked if she was a hybrid.
Actually no, She is a purebred. That is why I did not go to the breeder premises to select her for traits, though I should have.

Soon after fail one she started her food aggression again but not the crazy water drinking, it is lidded but underneath always. She lost weight and mass. She became territorial. I fed her up with 8 cups of quality food (about 1400 cal) a day to get her back to 60lbs before her second trial. She drops to 40s in a NY minute.
I tried rehoming her right after she failed but that was disaster. And they had 2 other GSD. She wouldn't eat for them and was aggressive with other dogs.

I had her tested for worms and what not, don't remember anymore what the blood test had other than anemia and nothing unusual. Vet changed her food 3 x. All thru 2015 she became a scarecrow dog. We cheated after months of merrygoround food and she had 2 Nepro a day (my mom had cases and cases. Originally she just was given half can mom discarded but it made difference)
She was still not proper mass with narrow chest and scrawny limbs but her spine fleshed over and her energy returned as well as better (not great..) behavior and focus.
Her prey drive went up, tho I never will let her chase anything lest she kill it. After her rehome fail return, she ran down a smaller dog (border collie mix) cutting thru our yard during recall exercises and grabbed it by the back and shook it. It is like dog dementia or trying to keep a high ranking wolf as a dog (but as one who has had wolves, she is less predictable).

Her aggression is always lurking. Large fenced yard currently. She now doesn't like kids randomly but tolerates her boy. She does not like him to tell her No, so is never unsupervised with him anymore. She is surly when instructed. She has bitten me twice. The second time (i was waving her back from doorway to not rush outside- she broke my hand with a double bite). The first time I grabbed her pretty sudden and thought was an error.
She cannot get along with other dogs in general because she harasses them until the retaliate if larger, retreat if smaller. My moms therapy dog (who actually is a mid content) has been able to be introduced but it was an uneasy truce. Melasa is now the "outdoor dog" for 80% of her time. I havent been able to keep her weight up long enough to get her spayed (and disaster there too while being babysat).

It is not fun to have a dog I have to constantly ride over. If I give her an inch in ANYthing she takes a mile. Any spoiling by a boyfriend or male attention and there she is giving me stiff posture for "no", sneaking on furniture or attempting kitchen raid. She is randomly from aloof to pushy to hostile towards other women. She ate 2 varikennel crates so is in wire crate now. She still opens drawers to steal socks if she can. Have chain link fence at new home. She is prone to fixations now (mailman, certain school kids that pass daily, certain dogs, the cat on its porch across the street). She is not out of yard permissed without lead tho I do take her to a ranch I work at to run a bit. I don't trust her recall in any situations not out in middle of nowheere, though the tatters of it remain

Now, I will be having her tested for EPI (local breeder here in AZ suggested it may be the problem) soon, since she became a scarecrow again after my mom died last oct and the Nepro supplements stopped. Worse she just had a huge litter (there were more but she attacked and ate them, 11 survivors that the other dog fosters rejects from )

But even with EPI hunger as factor if found, there are so many issues I have no idea what to do anymore. Such potential and such a smart little puppy and now she can take trophy of worst dog I ever owned or even know. She exhausts me, I worry about liabilities. I have to be constantly correcting her. Any let up on my part ans she starts to exhibit very bad behaviors. I worry because soon I wont be home as much as I have been her whole life. Just being baby sat fro two weeks in a kennel and she caused havoc.

She is fretful and pacer but not fearful of much except the bathtub. Biting me a second time, I almost had her put down that week. It was pure thwart frustration that she bit me for. Only time I ever hit her.... was the first time she bit me, it was just reaction and I punched her to get my arm free (I was setting her pan of food down and gave her signal to sit, like always). She has been with professionals just months before the bite incident. Pretty much at a little past 2 years old, she became more exaggerated in all her traits that were of concern. The second training facilityy also trains working dogs and that trainer suggested I rehome her to someone familiar with GSDs because she would not likely ever be a trustworthy service dog.

Even after being a breeder (chows and beagles) years back, this question never came up for me to research. Can dogs be bi-polar or have actual dementia? 
I know I'm all over the place but if I don't have to put her down for EPI (added to everything else..the expense of keeping her up with that is too much), I am not sure what options are left in training or maybe she is just one of those rare dogs that it is better to put to sleep before the escape day/bite case wipes me out in court, or worse she mauls my son, the smaller dog over some perceived transgression when I am cooking or something. She cant be kept caged at all time I am busy, that is wretched for a dog. She still wants to be included.

I've never had to put a dog down for anything other than severe and mortal condition. I am grasping for options. I want to do what is best for us all, incl her.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

This is a story from ****! I would have her put to sleep. The poor dog sounds totally broken.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

DJGinger said:


> Now, I will be having her tested for EPI (local breeder here in AZ suggested it may be the problem) soon, since she became a scarecrow again after my mom died last oct and the Nepro supplements stopped. Worse she just had a huge litter (there were more but she attacked and ate them, 11 survivors that the other dog fosters rejects from )
> 
> 
> I've never had to put a dog down for anything other than severe and mortal condition. I am grasping for options. I want to do what is best for us all, incl her.


She attacked and ate her own litter? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Such a mess, some parts are hard for me to comprehend. I wouldn't have ever thought this dog might be able to be a service dog, and tried twice for training. She tolerates her boy?, is there a child involved here, too scary. Breeding a dog that is so obviously so unstable that she would bite her owner so severely just floors me. If all this is true, putting this dog down before a child, dog or anyone else is injured seems the only route.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Why is an unstable dog being bred or trained as a service dog?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> Why is an unstable dog being bred or trained as a service dog?


My thoughts exactly. I have heard of instances where dogs are just born "wrong," though it usually happens when people breed dogs without any health testing.

When I was very young my family had a Golden that just wasn't right. Despite training and my parents' best efforts, he was just unstable. He bit me as a child and at that point my parents rehomed him with someone who had a ton of land and the dog could just be a farm dog away from society. 

He had actually come from very good lines, but was just "wrong."

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

You should go over to epi4dogs and talk to some of the members there. Search for "aggression" and see what comes up.- Advanced Forum Search

Is she has EPI it could explain some of her aggressive behavior. My girl also has EPI and right before her symptoms started we had a scuffle. She was diagnosed within two weeks, so I can't imagine what your dog feels like if she does test positive for EPI being sick for so long. Please get her tested right away!

A lot of times their B12 is also low/deficient and adds to the problem. 

Vitamin B12 Supplementation in Pets with EPI | petMD

Best of luck!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Why don't you take the trainers advice and rehome her to somebody that is capable of handling her? Have you been in contact with him to try to find a suitable home? Why would you even consider euthanasia when that option was on the table? It is quite clear she is not going to be the service dog that you want.

Many members here believe that a lot German Shepherds aren't "wired right" or "have a screw loose". They are the PTS crowd. Then there are others that don't negate the possibility but find such incidents a rare occurrence. More often than not, if you listen to the skilled and experienced people on here that add their input, they tend to believe along the lines of it is the owner and not the dog. 

Consider giving your dog a chance and placing her in a suitable home. Let her live and thrive with somebody that views her as less problematic.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> Why is an unstable dog being bred or trained as a service dog?


Her story is on the boards earlier when I first got her. she was a "donated" dog to replace my son's poisoned full trained service dog and the other casualty , his therapy dog . Originally the foundation was supposed to get an 8mo bi-color male with basic obedience but he was "sick" and replaced with this younger dog from same parents (yeah I know I should have thought about the timing of breedings-also had christmas puppies year I got Mel).
She was sketchy all along but I always chalked it to temporary column. And now 4 years later.


No, I did not breed her, I am unfamiliar with the breed, have no time for whelping and was not sure she was right in teh head.
I was waiting for green light to spay her (her weight fluctuations were grounds for delay /refusal at my old vet).

I had a big move and when getting second load of stuff from cross country, the dogsitter family member decided not to use provided crate or portable kennel but have them loose on his farm until my shepherd nearly ate his chi dog. SO my koo koo in the head GSD and my 7.3 month old Cherokee Cur both were bred with his cattle dog. :c I have 13 flippin puppies to rehome asap. 3 pups have "issues" already . Mel rejected all but four of her surviving 11, the cur has a full time job that I supplement heavily.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

A terrible story, I can't imagine how you must feel. I hope that the EPI and/or related conditions will account for her behavior. If not, I think you have a hard decision to make. Personally, I would not pass an unstable, aggressive dog along to someone else.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> She attacked and ate her own litter? Or did I read that wrong?


Yea I went out to a commotion, the Cur brought one to me as she was eating one squalling alive. Horror show, I never seen such strong rejection. I had no idea of due sates since I am not sure when she was bred or in season even (she was being babysat). I am exhausted because her regression.


I had rehomed her once and that was total fail. And they were GSD people (I was a chow breeder and never has a dog like her, I assumed at first it was GSD traits). Trainer was given a call and he said may have to put her down, vet refused but suggested a family with small kids. Kids she doesn't know. So I had my chinese obligation back. Her original breeder
wanted to breed her so I did NOT send her back, I suspect she may be BYB tho she shows a different breed than GSD in UKC and AKC.

I finally have internet checked back here for more GSD voices to decide if she is just peculiar and broken or should I try rehoming her yet again. I dont know if rehoming with caveats will be enough. First I have to make sure she has no underlying health condition to saddle a new owner with. She can be so sweet, and with 4 years to bond with her my son says she is bad but she is "ohana"; but the unpredictable backsliding is stressful.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

DJGinger said:


> Her story is on the boards earlier when I first got her. she was a "donated" dog to replace my son's poisoned full trained service dog and the other casualty , his therapy dog . Originally the foundation was supposed to get an 8mo bi-color male with basic obedience but he was "sick" and replaced with this younger dog from same parents (yeah I know I should have thought about the timing of breedings-also had christmas puppies year I got Mel).
> She was sketchy all along but I always chalked it to temporary column. And now 4 years later.
> 
> 
> ...


I just feel a dog like this cannot be kept in circumstances like this. You had to know she was coming into heat when you left her on a farm with an intact male dog. Now there are cattle dog mixes running around with her delightful genetics?

Oh my. This doesn't sound like much of a life for this dog...


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm furious with the dog sitter and I'm not even the one in that situation. What training tools are you currently using on her? Is she on any medication? A relaxant medication might help, but it's not a cure and it does have the possibility to increase aggression.

It sounds like she was from a very poor quality breeder, reading this it just seems like issues due generations of poorly selected breeding.

I second trying to find a more suitable home, perhaps one without kids or other pets where she has less room to make mistakes. If bath time is when she is most dangerous then she should be muzzled.

Maybe rehoming is just a band aid, but it is what I would try to do. I wouldn't blame you if you decided on euth, you've been trying to fix her for a long time.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Why don't you take the trainers advice and rehome her to somebody that is capable of handling her? Have you been in contact with him to try to find a suitable home? Why would you even consider euthanasia when that option was on the table? It is quite clear she is not going to be the service dog that you want.
> 
> Many members here believe that a lot German Shepherds aren't "wired right" or "have a screw loose". They are the PTS crowd. Then there are others that don't negate the possibility but find such incidents a rare occurrence. More often than not, if you listen to the skilled and experienced people on here that add their input, they tend to believe along the lines of it is the owner and not the dog.
> 
> Consider giving your dog a chance and placing her in a suitable home. Let her live and thrive with somebody that views her as less problematic.


I was already prepared for different service dog after her first fail at 14 mos.

I gave up and rehomed her after school fail # 2. But she was sent back to me after aggressive dog incident. They were GSD people from Charlotte and had 3 other dogs, 2 fixed, one papered and shown. 

So what is suitable home? A male shutzhund trainer with no small pets, children or many females of any species around? With lonely outdoor chain link kennel installation while being rehabbed (if possible). And no show dogs to get mauled? 
She did okay with her puppy training and fast food obedience training at Petsmart, but she got to be more and more volatile with every 3-4 months starting at month 10. I thought ah stubborn teen time, I had a chow like that who was my best dog 6 months later. 
She also can open fridge, drawers and some doors, bites fence, cant be tied out for more than 30 minutes, breaks crate doors, chews socks, rocks, digs. 
She is fairly quiet tho...... likes car rides and otter pops.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You may be an experienced owner but you are not experienced at handling her behaviors. You had her four years and she has gotten worse. I just had a very upsetting ongoing interaction with someone who would rather PTS a dog than place it with someone who wants the dog and can handle it, and I am burned raw on people euthanizing first. In the right setting and with the right person, she could have a good, long life. Please try to find someone who can handle her and will take her.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

From your older posts, it sounds like you are trying to fit a square peg in a round hole. Contact someone who works with working dogs. IPO clubs, working dog clubs, etc.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

DJGinger said:


> Yea I went out to a commotion, the Cur brought one to me as she was eating one squalling alive. Horror show, I never seen such strong rejection. I had no idea of due sates since I am not sure when she was bred or in season even (she was being babysat). I am exhausted because her regression.


Your Cur had access to this new mother giving birth to her first litter!!!! 



DJGinger said:


> So what is suitable home? A male shutzhund trainer with no small pets, children or many females of any species around? With lonely outdoor chain link kennel installation while being rehabbed (if possible). And no show dogs to get mauled?
> She did okay with her puppy training and fast food obedience training at Petsmart, but she got to be more and more volatile with every 3-4 months starting at month 10. I thought ah stubborn teen time, I had a chow like that who was my best dog 6 months later.
> She also can open fridge, drawers and some doors, bites fence, cant be tied out for more than 30 minutes, breaks crate doors, chews socks, rocks, digs.
> She is fairly quiet tho...... likes car rides and otter pops.


A suitable home is one that is experienced and capable with the breed who is willing to work with issues that they perceive as a problem, not necessarily your perceptions. It does not have to be an IPO trainer or somebody who does IPO. Many people own GSDs and don't own other small animals and same sex aggression is nothing new in this breed, especially between females. As I stated earlier, experience is key.

You know of people that are lining up to take in any and all dogs so that they can warehouse them in chain link kennels? IMO, that is a huge financial outlay for dogs that are somebody else's problem with little in return. 

Are you saying because one show dog "mauled" another dog that all show dogs will? My show dog lives with five other dogs and he has never mauled any of them. I guess my show dog is broken.

It appears that you have been struggling with this dog since she was 7 weeks old.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/3853762-post1.html


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have to be honest, I just really question the thought that she needs to find a "suitable" home.

I've volunteered for a couple of shelters and more than one GSD rescue. 

I just question that it is really feasible to find a "suitable" home for a dog who has severely injured her owner (broke her hand...did I read that right?) has dog aggression, and has health issues to the point that the vet refuses to spay her...health issues that have not been diagnosed or treated, and meanwhile the dog is getting pregnant and having puppies and what happens the next time she does into heat? There are two intact females here....some male will come sniffing around...

It's hard enough to find a suitable home for a dog with a fraction of that baggage.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not so sure anybody should be advocating euthanasia for a dog with untreated medical issues. It is not unusual for a dog to react to feeling sick or pain with aggression.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Have you reached out to a local GSD club? They could know a vet or behaviorist who can help with your specific situation or be willing to take in the dog even with her baggage(and have the experience to keep her safely).


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

newlie said:


> A terrible story, I can't imagine how you must feel. I hope that the EPI and/or related conditions will account for her behavior. If not, I think you have a hard decision to make. Personally, I would not pass an unstable, aggressive dog along to someone else.


I'm not part of any PTS group, but a dog that has bitten as severely as reported here, along with her other issues should not be passed on. Sounds like an awful incident (not accident)waiting to happen.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

If the medical issue turns out to be negative, and if the OP is honest with any re-homing prospects which I am sure she would be, I wonder how many homes, even experienced ones, who would be willing to take a dog who has bitten her own handler twice, once seriously, doesn't like children and really shouldn't be allowed to have contact them, can be hostile to women, resource guards (food), ate some of her own pups, fixates and targets strangers passing by, is reactive to dogs and other small animals, is difficult to contain because she eats crates, who must be supervised very single moment of every single day and is totally unpredictable. Who would be willing to take on that kind of life? Who would be willing to take on that kind of liability? And if by some miracle, a home is found and the new owner lets their guard down for one minute and a child is mauled, what then? 

And, putting all of this aside, what kind of life is this for the dog? Does anyone imagine there is any quality of life for her?

Again, I hope she does have EPI so that there is some reason to think her behavior can be modified with medical care. If not, though I understand and sympathize with trying to save animals, not every dog can or should be saved.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

"not every dog can or should be saved. "

I agree. If this is her true nature being PTS might be the best you can do for her. Her history will make adoption incredibly difficult and she could go on to cause more damage.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

If the original owner steps up and learns and applies proper training, management and exercise the dog can be "saved". Often, it's up the original owner whether they are willing to learn and do the training and management for a more difficult dog- a dog that is difficult genetically or by mistakes on the owner's part (mostly the latter). Some owners are willing, and many are not. It's not rocket science to figure out proper management or to teach a dog how to be crated, or not allow reactive behavior in the yard. But it takes a bit of work and effort. 

So far, this dog has been set up to fail and fail and fail. Sad. I'm out.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am sure that if OP was honest with a prospective new home and informed them that they have had difficulty issues since the pup was 7 weeks old that any prospective adopter could view the information given from a different perspective that might portray the dog in an entirely different light to some more experienced people.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Muskeg said:


> If the original owner steps up and learns and applies proper training, management and exercise the dog can be "saved". Often, it's up the original owner whether they are willing to learn and do the training and management for a more difficult dog- a dog that is difficult genetically or by mistakes on the owner's part (mostly the latter). Some owners are willing, and many are not. It's not rocket science to figure out proper management or to teach a dog how to be crated, or not allow reactive behavior in the yard. But it takes a bit of work and effort.
> 
> So far, this dog has been set up to fail and fail and fail. Sad. I'm out.


I agree. Poor owner handling happens and the dog suffers. People sometimes get the wrong dog for them. The kindest choice is to rehome immediately or give back to the breeder. Rehoming a dog like this doesn't mean plopping the dog into the first pet home or rescue willing to take it. It takes effort on the owner's part to find someone with the right set up and experience to handle a challenging dog. There was a dog here last year that was loose in the front yard and bit a child. They found a good home for him and last we heard he was doing well.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> There was a dog here last year that was loose in the front yard and bit a child. They found a good home for him and last we heard he was doing well.



True but, if I am thinking of the same thread as you, that dog didn't have a history like this dog...and I think he snapped at the kid and nicked him? Not a full on bite. But maybe I'm thinking of something else. This situation seems like it has gone far beyond one bite

Regardless. I hope she finds a GSD group by her. If euthanasia is really on the table, I think the dog deserves a chance at being rehomed with someone who knows the full history and has the chops to work with the dog and has the right environment for her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dotbat215 said:


> True but, if I am thinking of the same thread as you, that dog didn't have a history like this dog...and I think he snapped at the kid and nicked him? Not a full on bite. But maybe I'm thinking of something else. This situation seems like it has gone far beyond one bite
> 
> Regardless. I hope she finds a GSD group by her. If euthanasia is really on the table, I think the dog deserves a chance at being rehomed with someone who knows the full history and has the chops to work with the dog and has the right environment for her.


Yes, that's the one. Not to brush it off, but the point I was making is that a dog that seems impossible in one home can be a good companion in another one. I took in an emergency GSD foster when the first foster family could not handle him. He was much better for me. Another time, the rescue took an aggressive dog I was fostering and placed her in a rural home where she would only interact with the husband and wife, and a few close friends. She adjusted right away. They never had a single issue with aggression, and even got to the point where the man could take her to work with him as long as she didn't interact with strangers. The adopters had a full write up of her behaviors before they even met her and said they could handle her. They were right.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If she has EPI, then aggression could be caused by a serious lack of vitamin B, I think. EPI is not all that hard to manage, and the enzymes, if you go with Enzyme Diane, is not all that expensive. Sorry, but this breed has a lot of very expensive issues, and EPI really isn't something to put a dog down for. But you have to get the bloodwork, she will have to be fasted for it, they need to test for SIBO and vitamin B at the same time, because they go hand in hand. 

Why in the world did you breed a scare-crow puppy with aggression issues. A starving dog might indeed attack her puppies, especially if they are brand-new, still have their umbilical cords, and she is very young and nervy. How does a scarecrow bring more than 11 puppies to term? That's pretty crazy, but it also could have seriously affected her health. It's irresponsible and there is no excuse for that. You're the owner, you are at fault.

I think we should be careful about telling someone to euthanized the dog. The guy punched the dog, "only once" to get her to let go. I dunno. If I was seriously biting some yayhoo, and he punched me, I would really go after him. But what do I know about that, my dogs don't bite me, and I don't punch them. Evenso, we have this dudes word for what has been done to this dog, and how bad, the injuries were, and how seriously badly the dog's condition is. You need a diagnosis on the dog. 

Certainly, you can take your puppy to the vet and have her put down. Have you considered returning her to the breeder?


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

The dog bit its owner twice in situations it felt it needed to protect itself, both of which are situations of which can be avoided. Muzzled bath time and appropriate corrections (not hard yanking that will provoke her).

We have to remember that dogs are not humans they are animals, and animals attack and bite. It's not completely unnatural for a dog to bite when it feels threatened, despite it being an undesirable behavior. There is zero chance of this dog being a service dog, yes, but the OP has stated (either in this post or another, I can't remember) that she is a lovable dog. If she is put with someone who does not have other pets or kids, is experienced with dogs (specifically GSDs) and knows what situations threaten her, then she MAY have a good chance.

I say this because my dog was horrible as a puppy and I know that someone else might have just sold him or euthanized him, but he matured (not that this dog is a puppy) and I know him and his needs and can compensate and compromise. I am the household with no kids, I have only one dog, he is my 3rd GSD and I am somewhat experienced with the breed. If my dog passed away and I were looking for another GSD then a dog like this dog might suit me. Who is to say there aren't other people like me out there?

I'm not saying it will be easy, or that there even is an appropriate house hold in your area, but I gave a difficult dog a chance, many chances and he finally pulled through, there might be someone out there for your dog.

Again, given the situation and if you're being completely honest, then I wouldn't blame you for euthanizing, though I don't encourage it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't encourage it, because it sounds like there are a lot of extenuating circumstances going on, as well as a medical condition. And possibly, we have someone handling/owning her without enough experience and she may be a different animal under different conditions. She's young, she's been through the mill, if I didn't have too many dogs already, I would like to take her, and leave her be, and let her heal, and let her come to me when she is ready. With pets, it is hard to do that, because you get a pet to have a pet. This baby might be a great pet, but I think she needs to find experienced hands to be in, and someone committed to getting to the bottom of her inability to hold weight, someone who is patient and not insisting on driving a square peg into a round hole.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just to be clear. No working dog people are going to want this dog. This is NOT an IPO candidate. Not a working candidate of any kind. Working dogs absolutely have to be stable. And no rescue is going to take a dog with this kind of liability attached to her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Not everyone does IPO and there are other ways to rehome a dog besides rescues. We should think outside the box instead of always recommending putting a dog down. It should be evaluated to find out if the dog is dangerous (should be put down) or the result of inadequate handling.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Not everyone does IPO and there are other ways to rehome a dog besides rescues. We should think outside the box instead of always recommending putting a dog down. It should be evaluated to find out if the dog is dangerous (should be put down) or the result of inadequate handling.


That reminds me of the one thread where somebody was familiar with people loving bully breeds and was freaking out over their GSD's aloof and protective nature and almost put it to sleep. A behaviorist stepped in to help, evaluated the dog, found NOTHING wrong with the dog, just the owner did not understand the dog's nature. The owner kept an open mind, changed her expectations, and reported back months later that everything was going good. Sadly, too many people on here were on the PTS bandwagon and this young, sound dog could have lost its life.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> That reminds me of the one thread where somebody was familiar with people loving bully breeds and was freaking out over their GSD's aloof and protective nature and almost put it to sleep. A behaviorist stepped in to help, evaluated the dog, found NOTHING wrong with the dog, just the owner did not understand the dog's nature. The owner kept an open mind, changed her expectations, and reported back months later that everything was going good. Sadly, too many people on here were on the PTS bandwagon and this young, sound dog could have lost its life.


Know your breed. Know your dog. Too many don't.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Like I said, in other hands my dog might have been euthanized or sold as a puppy, but he pulled through. People are very quick to cull.


----------

